# The Fall of Brodhurst OOC and Character Gen (Full)



## John E Smoke (Feb 10, 2004)

Alright, this is the aptly titled OOC/Character generation thread for The Fall of Brodhurst, a decidely _vile_ game that I shall begin running shortly.  We're full up to start (though I may be convinced to allow one more to join; plan on plenty of begging, crying, and whining, or at least a really great character concept to sway me).

From the initial thread:



> I'll go with 10th level, 28 point buy for stats, use the even-odd set hp progression in the DMG, standard starting funds to buy your goodies.
> 
> In addition to the core books, I've got access to: Savage Species, Book of Vile Darkness, Book of Exalted Deeds (cough, cough), and The Complete Warrior. Plenty of the older strictly 3.0 books as well.
> 
> The setting is going to be a generic one, and if there's going to be any clerical nastiness, I'd prefer not to use the Greyhawk deities in the D&D books. Never liked them, really. Demon princes and Archdukes are still fair game, however. Tomorrow I'll have a few example gods for everybody to be aware of laid out.




More details later.  You've got free reign as far as backgrounds go.  Make up places and people as you wish.

Edit: By the way, what really tickles my keister right now is darker fantasy.  Stuff like Elric, or the Warhammer Fantasy world, where nobody's terribly happy, for example.  If you're at all familiar with Berserk, that's going to be a *major* inspiration for some of the imagery.  Just with more magic to accomodate the D&D, of course.

Edit 2.0: Oh yeah, and much of the action is going to be taking place in a city.  Non-standard races will be allowed, but it would be most helpful for everybody to at least _pass_ for human/demihuman.

Edit 3.0: Here's our players:

Goddess FallenAngel
Endur
Velmont
Wippit Guud
KingOfChaos
yangnome

Alternates:
None currently (?)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

I want to play a Sorcerer for that game. I don't know yet if I will add a PrC to him, I will see if something would do a good concept.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 10, 2004)

Playing a wizard here   Definately looking into prestige classes that'll fit the concept.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 10, 2004)

hmmm..... I am torn between a half-fiend rogue and one of the clerical-type PrCs from BoVD.... *choices, choices*


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 10, 2004)

I was thinking about playing a conjurer with a few levels of either Alienist or Thaumaturgist thrown in to make the character more flavorful. 

I am gonna crack the ol' BoVD to see if they have any sort of conjurer PrCs available...and the only one they have is the demonologist.  Blerg.

Hey John, can I write up a PrC for my character?  I am a D20 writer, so I can write a balanced class


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 10, 2004)

If you have a pretty solid concept of what you want, then sure, give it a go.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, with everyone taking spellcasters, I'll go with Plan B, a half-ogre hexblade/dragon disciple, assuming that's alright John... 

... lets see, obese feat, that puts him around, oh, 1300 lbs....


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

I dunno what you're planning on Leadership, but if you need a cohort for an evil player, drop me a note 

I don't think I'm up for playing a non-cohort evil char right now, and besides, you're full.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok, character concept time.

We're going with a half-ogre Hexblade 5/Dragon Disciple 4 by the name of Occam. Occam is, among other things, a cannibal, and feels that in order to gain some of the power from his kills, he must ingest part of them. In fact, that's how the dragon disciple power manifested within him, he managed to kill a young dragon and eat its heart (still deciding on what color).

In the past, Occam was an accomplished cook, and ran a prestigious tavern in <town yet to be named>, where he served unheard-of exotic dishes. He also had a very discreat service with the local assassin's guild on the side, for when they needed to dispose of a body in the most thorough way possible. Those few who knew of that service called it the "Special of the Day." They also never ate at his tavern.

Eventually, Occam was found out, and sentenced to life in prison, where they put him on a strict diet. Not more than 24 hours passed before he went insane, caused a riot which breached the walls, and got away. he's since roamed the land, killing and eating where he can.

Stats should be up later this evening when I'm at home to write him up.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

I will go with a shadow adept PrC from Fearun campaign setting. I should make my character for tommorow.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2004)

Changed my mind... the template won't add hit dice.... just ignore this


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2004)

What is the campaign going to be like?   hack + slash combat, diabolical conspiracies in the dark, city intrigue, fill in the blank.

I'm leaning towards a sorceress7/Disciple of Asmodeus3.

My character will have the leadership feat, a cohort, and a cadre of guards.

I'm thinking that my character is a female aristocrat.  More of a plotter than a doer.  

What sort of leadership score would my character have?  I'm thinking charisma 22, level 10= 16 -1 moves around a lot -2 cruelty = leadership score 13.  Which would mean a cohort of 8th level, 10 1st level followers, 1 2nd level follower.

The cohort would probably be her chief advisor, possibly an Rogue 5/Assassin 3.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2004)

Just as long as there's an all-you-can-eat buffet...


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, as for the style of game, I personally prefer something more on the plotting and scheming side - with the occasional bout of shouting and bloodletting.  I'm going to be straightforward here and say for the record that I'm largely going to be winging this game; the way you guys play is mostly how I'm going to run it.  Don't mistake that as me saying I'll have nothing prepared, though - I already have some "set piece" encounters in mind and getting lined up, and I know what your _goal_ in the game is going to be.  The only real questions right now are how you guys are going to get there and how are why you're bothering in the first place (as I just said, the first question is going to be answered by how you all play, while the second question is going to be answered when we have characters lined up and ready to go).

I'll have more to say about the actual setting in a bit, but first... _dinner_!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

How do you handle the leadership feat?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 11, 2004)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> Just as long as there's an all-you-can-eat buffet...



Isn't that anywhere you are? 

My character will be forthcoming... probably closer to the end of the week, though....


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> How do you handle the leadership feat?




How do you mean?  I thought it's pretty straightforward.  Any cohorts will be played by whoever they "belong" to.  Anybody with a cohort can feel free to make them using the same method for the PC, only with 22 points for stats (can't have the manservants stealing your thunder now, can we?)  Special cohorts are allowed, but again, please take something that could at least _pass_ for normal.

I figure the following modifiers are appropriate for anybody who takes the feat: reputation for cruelty (-2) and moves around a lot (-1), plus the extra -1 for recruiting cohorts of different alignment and -2 for familiar, animal companion, etc. as appropriate.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2004)

I had my cohort over for breakfast....


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, it is just, some times, Cohort are too much trouble or master think they are unbalancing, so they just don't allow leadership feat. Dunno if I will take it, but could be cool... will see later tonight.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 11, 2004)

Alright, and now, as promised, some fleshing out of the setting.

Uncountable ages ago, the world was born from the coupling of the first gods, Zareth, the embodiment of light and order, and his sister Zarul, who represented the darkness of chaos (these two gods are far too abstract and possibly fictional to answer the call of any worshippers, by the way).  Their union was only passing, but in their wake was left not just the world but also the gods known today, the Firstborn.  Being largely primal forces at their inception, the gods busied themselves with further creation on their newly created playground.  The Firstborn are as follows:


Soremn - though her existence was nebulous at first, over time she came to embody goodness, and often drew her strength from her father, Zareth.  (LG)
Nasaad - much like his sister, only he eventually embraced the concept of evil, and took to their mother.  (CE)
Gharad - his (her?) existence is disputed, for Gharad as a single entity is not worshipped.  He (or she) became the embodiment of the raw forces of the four elements, and became many different gods all at once. (N, his many aspects range all alignments, however)

Eventually they created the Second-born, lesser gods who were responsible for bringing life to the world.  Some are worshipped as gods today, while others live on as powerful spirits that still dwell in the land.

When the Firstborn saw the creations of their children they were both impressed and a bit jealous.  In response, they tried their own hands at such minor creations, but the results were far different.  Their creations were far more powerful than mortal beings, and at the same time didn't _belong_.  After these creatures waged wars on one another and upon mortals, they were wisked away to newly crafted homes (some say prisons) where they could not harm one another again.  (These would be the outer planar creatures, by the way; celestials, devils, demons, elementals and such).  Some of these newer creations weren't content with their fate, however, and to this day seek to return to their old home.

Brodhurst is a city-state that rose to power quite some time ago.  It was originally a monastic order (scholarly, religious monks, not kung-fu monks) dedicated to reflecting on the glory and mysteries of Soremn.  It is said the order was founded on the site of a great battle between an avatar of Soremn and one of the _others_.  The avatar stood victorious, but never again moved since.  Legend has it that deep within the catacombs of Brodhurst this avatar remains to this day, ageless and unyielding, waiting for the day it is needed to do battle once again.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ok, it is just, some times, Cohort are too much trouble or master think they are unbalancing, so they just don't allow leadership feat. Dunno if I will take it, but could be cool... will see later tonight.




If cohorts manage to be a problem, they will be dealt with appropriately.  Hopefully I shouldn't have to remind everybody that the PCs are the stars of the show here, not their kow-towing, whimpering servants.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2004)

All this cohort talk is making me hungry...

... mind you, any kind of talk would make me hungry...


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, I am gonna go ahead and use one of my own PrCs that I designed for one of my books ^_^ .  So my character will be a Conjurer 7/Living Hive 3 when he is finished.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2004)

Mmmm.... honey....


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, the concept I am thinking, I found that it is mainly a concept for Forgotten Realm, as a Shadow Adept is a caster of Shadow Weave, magic of Shar. Many rules are coming for FR, so before I devellop it, can I take that, or it would be too much trouble to include that aspect in your world. I see no problem to be refused.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, I'm not terribly keen on the whole Shar/Shadow Weave/Forgotten Realms thing, but if the unique abilities of the prestige class can easily be explained without all that, then go for it.

Edit: Do me a favor and give me a run-down of the class features, I don't think I have it...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 11, 2004)

Do you still have room for another player?  I didn't see this thread, but I posted in teh other one yesterday asking to be added as an alternate.  I'll beg, plead or whatever need be done.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

In that case, I will go for anotehr concapt. We already have a wizard, it will be enough.

Fallen ANgel, are you going for the Cleric or the Rogue?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> In that case, I will go for anotehr concapt. We already have a wizard, it will be enough.
> 
> Fallen ANgel, are you going for the Cleric or the Rogue?



I have decided upon a cleric of one of the demon lords in BoVD, provided that is approved.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

We have a Big Figther, a cleric, a conjuere and a sorceress with an assassin follower... that what have been mention up to date.

That leave me almost everything open, as the essential slots are taken. Will think about something cool.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 12, 2004)

yangnome: Alright, alright, you're in, but no more!  The game is henceforth cut off to outsiders, I say!  No more!  (cough)

FallenAngel: Thumbs up, soldier!  While in this campaign demons, devils, and celestials and such are minor creations compared to even the Second-Born, the mightiest of them still rank up there with minor divinity in terms of power and influence.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, I have a concept... I will go for an evil druid. Find nice the idea. I will devellop it a bit better, but I have a pretty good idea. I don't think I will use any prestige class, but I will take a quick look to master of the wild.

Do we have XP to spend on item creation and permanent spells?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 12, 2004)

Okay, I want to play a cleric/Thrall of Graz'zt.

Could I possibly use the alternative cleric from the Miniatures Handbook, however? The reason I ask is because the Favored Soul from the Miniatures HB is a Cha-based spontanious caster (sorta like the clerical version of the sorcerer) and I see this character as the very persuasive, manipulative type (i.e., high diplomacy, bluff, sense motive, etc).

If not, that's fine - I can use the standard cleric from the PHB.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd more than likely be cool with it, but I kinda don't have the Miniatures Handbook...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 12, 2004)

Sweet.  I'll give some thought to a character concept tonight and try to get something together quickly.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 12, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Sweet. I'll give some thought to a character concept tonight and try to get something together quickly.



Be sure to bathe in barbeque sauce, I've for the bonfire all ready to go.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 12, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> I'd more than likely be cool with it, but I kinda don't have the Miniatures Handbook...



Not a big deal, I will use regular cleric - more flexibilty that way spell-selection-wise, anyway.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

He was young when he have first come to the region. The city of Brodhurst was not as secure as it is today. A black dragon had come to the forest near the city. It was killing the animals and some humans, and trying toexpand a small marsh into a large swamp for his own needs. The druids, seeing a threat to the survival of the forest, had send Mansil and his young pupil, Jendo. Jendo was only 13 at that time. The druid had talk with the authority of the city, and they had created a small band to get rid of the dragon. It took a hard figth, but the forest was saved and the land was secure. Mansil had remain there with Jendo to help the forest to take back what have been taken by the dragon.

Mansil took the body of the dragon and made an armor out of it. Ten years later, he died, leaving his craft to his pupil, and the responsability to protect the forest. But the years passed, and the city have grown much more. Wood were needed to build and to heat the houses during winter, and the lands where the forest lied where needed to grow more food. The industies were growing, and the water became polluted. The forest start to die again, and Jendo couldn't do anything, as the authority didn't want to listen to him.

One day, Jendo was walking in the forest, and heard a fight, he have gone to see if he coyuld help, and saw hunters killing wolves. Becoming angry, Jendo cast an entangle, and everyone became stuck. Jendo calm the last wolf standing and the hunter start to insult the druid. 

"The forest is dying because of your city. The wound youhave made is mortal, and the forest will never be what it was. You have taken more than what you should have, and now it is the time to pay for your crimes. For each tree you cut, one of you will suffer as the forest is suffering. For every aimals you kill, one of you will die to pay for the life taken. As you have killed all those wolves, you will die here!"

The druid become a large polar bear and start to slice throught the hunters. It takes only a moment, and after, no one was left standing, and the grown herbs where dancing in a pool of blood.

"Vengeance is better tasted cold" the druid told to the wolf "and you must get rid of the disease at his source. Come my friend, I will need your help. We are leaving soon for the city."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 12, 2004)

Are we posting characters in here? Or will we open an RG thread?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

Two questions:

-Do we have Xp for items creation and permanent spells?
-If we have a craft, do we have some reduction on items we can craft?


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll start up a Rogue's Gallery thread, sure.  Kept meaning to do it but it slipped my mind each time.

Velmont: No and no.

It might sound harsh, but in a running campaign, spellcasters don't receive extra experience to craft items, so in that respect I don't think it's really fair to the other players to make that kind of allowance.  You can be level nine and use the experience it would take to reach ten to craft items, which would probably leave you quite close to gaining a level anyway.

As far as craft skills reducing costs... it seems to me the costs to _craft_ the item are negligible compared to the costs involved with the enchantment of it.  Then again, I may be wrong; feel free to prove that I am.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

Respect that choice!

When you have craft(poison), it start to have some effect... it is pretty good to be able to use poison without being affacted (Venom immunity of druids  )


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 13, 2004)

http://greyhawkonline.com/pitsofevil/viewtopic.php?t=1217

There is the PrC I wrote up for this character, John.  I posted it at the Pits so some of my more mechanics minded members could have a stab at any unbalancing effects.  I would appreciate it if you gave me the okay on the actual concept, though, since the class will be a large part of the background for the character when he is finished


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 13, 2004)

The concept is just fine by me.  Quite nasty, in fact.  As far as the class itself goes, I do think it needs some adjustment.  Here's some of the things that strike me at a casual glance (if you want, later I can go through feature by feature).

I don't see the need for the random number of available ticks - it seems to me that having a set finite amount makes it too easy for the class to become pointless; roll a 2 on your initial roll, and then what are you going to do?  I think that instead there should be a limit on the ticks available for use per day, determined by level.

The Share Skills ability seems to be a little too vague.  Instead of mentioning rogue skills (and as a bit technicality nitpick, just what _are_ rogue skills, for that matter), I think it would be best to provide a sensible list of skills that the ticks should be able to perform.

I don't understand why the Detect Vampirism ability is there.  If it's to reinforce the background of the class, I guess that's fine, but it seems a bit unnecessary to effectively be able to permanently detect undead.

Shouldn't Consumnation be called, err, Consumption?

Apart from that, I'm not sure about the spell progression.  I'll have to take more time later to compare the abilities/spell progression to some of the other prestige classes before I have any real comments on it.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 13, 2004)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> http://greyhawkonline.com/pitsofevil/viewtopic.php?t=1217
> 
> There is the PrC I wrote up for this character, John. I posted it at the Pits so some of my more mechanics minded members could have a stab at any unbalancing effects. I would appreciate it if you gave me the okay on the actual concept, though, since the class will be a large part of the background for the character when he is finished



Ok, my thoughts on it.

*Familiar:* With all the ticks, it should be balanced that if the mage has a familiar, he should lose it. *If the mage has a familiar, within 1d3 days it is attacked and consumed by the ticks. The mage suffers the normal penalty for losing a familiar, but the DC is 13 to save for half XP loss, rather than 15.*

*Eyepatch: *What happens if he loses it?

*Share Skills: *Maybe a bit more specific, and lose the DC increase. *The ticks can use any non-knowledge skill the hive possess, to a maximum of 5 ranks, and cannot take 10 to use a skill at any time. The ticks must be within 30ft to benefit from this, but multiple ticks can be using different skills at the same time. *The range puts them on par with the Arcane Trickster, but they're allowed any skill, where he's only allowed limited skills.

*Spell Conduit: *Should also have the 30ft range limit, except for diviniation spells. And use _cone of cold_ instead of _cold fireball_ as a more relevant example.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm

I never thought about the familiar problem, since I hardly ever use a familiar with my wizard characters.  At lower level, they're just too much a hassle because invariably the BBEG will always target your familiar in battle and kill it.

The detect vampirism is indeed for the background of the creatures themselves.  I admit that it doesn't really click with the other abilities, but that's because the creatures don't normally live inside another creature, nor are they normally found on the prime material plane.

The share skills fix looks nice and I think i'll use itm plus I will get rid of the 'tick point' idea for a base per day system for the other abilities.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 14, 2004)

Rogue's Gallery thread is now up.  Have fun, sickos!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 14, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> Rogue's Gallery thread is now up.  Have fun, sickos!




I am assuming I can just make up whatever I want as far as background goes, so expect something weird and creative


----------



## yangnome (Feb 17, 2004)

I've decided to pass on this game.  It isn't anythign personal or anything like that, I'm just having trouble coming up with a compelling character concept to run and if I don't have that, I don't think I'll enjoy the game.  Have fun withteh game, I'm certain I'll be following along.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

I can certainly understand that.  I've been eager for a game but found myself strapped for ideas a couple of times, myself.

That said, it's been a while since anybody's posted... I'm not certain this is getting off the ground now.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

I have my character almost done, but a college paper that I didn't realize was due kinda bowled me under. Is everyone else still interested?


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm still interested.  I havn't posted my character yet because I'm still thinking about my character concept.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay, I will be posting the 1st draft of my character on the RG thread shortly for review. I have a feat called "Dragon Cohort" from the Draconomicon - it is just basically the leadership feat without the general followers, and in trade the dragon's ECL for the purposes of being a Cohort is treated as 3 lower. Please let me know if this is ok - I didn't want to take the leadership feat because the extra generic followers didn't fit the character concept, but I can if I need to.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

That'll be fine.  Hell, it might even tie into something I was already planning...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 17, 2004)

Stat-wise, just need to replace a feat... improved overrun got changed a little in 3.5 Might end up taking improved critical and switching keen off the greatsword for something else...


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

Does anybody want to be haunted?  

Seriously, I'm thinking about playing a ghost.  

If nobody wants a haunt, how about a ghostly pirate?


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, I wouldn't mind being haunted..it might make for good roleplaying ^_^.  We'll need to coloborate on backgrounds, though, cause we need to know how and why your character would be haunting Masro.

BTW, my character is done stat wise and can be found at:  http://www.3eprofiler.net/3ep/view.php?id=4356


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, Endur, you could always play the ghost of the mage who my character sacrificed to become a Thrall of Graz'zt. He rescued her, befriended her, and she murdered him for his trouble. My character history is on the RG thread if you're interested.    He could be some other class & race if needed, too.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 17, 2004)

I can't eat a ghost!


... hmm, maybe I could inhale it...


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

_Now_ things are getting interesting...


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

Targen works.  I'll need details about what exactly the Dark Sisters did to him in the execution, as that will affect what his ghostly form looks like.

Let's change wizard to sorceror, but the rest can stay the same.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, Endur, you could always play the ghost of the mage who my character sacrificed to become a Thrall of Graz'zt. He rescued her, befriended her, and she murdered him for his trouble. My character history is on the RG thread if you're interested.    He could be some other class & race if needed, too.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 17, 2004)

My character is already on the RG. I just need to add the wolf. 

Just a question, would my wolf could be mistaken for a dog, as I walk mainly in the city with him, or would the wolf have some problem being into a city. A citizen who see a wolf would be scared.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Targen works. I'll need details about what exactly the Dark Sisters did to him in the execution, as that will affect what his ghostly form looks like.
> 
> Let's change wizard to sorceror, but the rest can stay the same.



Not a prob, I can change that when I update the rest of the character.

I hadn't come up with the exact ritual yet, but I am sure I can come up with something and add it.    I'll let you know so you can take a look and suggest any revisions you might have for the character concept.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

Also, Velmont's question about his wolf reminded me - Oh, mister DM, how do you want me to write up my cohort (I think you said she was ok)? Take stats, skills, feats, etc directly out of the Monster Manual, or can I do point-buy, or the "elite stat array" option in the Monster Manual, can I choose skills & feats, etc?


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

First draft of Targen the Ghost has been posted to the rogues gallery thread.  I'll make some more revisions later.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> Any cohorts will be played by whoever they "belong" to.  Anybody with a cohort can feel free to make them using the same method for the PC, only with 22 points for stats (can't have the manservants stealing your thunder now, can we?)  Special cohorts are allowed, but again, please take something that could at least _pass_ for normal.




Yup.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> Yup.



Oops. Sorry, missed that DC 5 spot check.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

Party consists of: 

Cleric/Thrall of Graz'zt and Black Dragon cohort
Conjurer
Druid and Wolf animal companion
Ghost Sorceror and quasit familiar
Ogre Hexblade Dragon Disciple Cannibal


Are we going to have a back story that we all did something together?  If so, it might be easist to have a back story that involves the minions of Graz'zt, as three of us already have Graz'zt involved in our backstory.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 18, 2004)

Haven't decided completely yet, I want to go through everybody's characters first.  I have a pretty strong idea on how I want you guys to be stuck together, though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2004)

Endur - I've updated Nicae's character history on the RG thread to include Targen's sacrifice (also pasted below). Any suggestions?

Also, how long has he been haunting her, so I can update that as well?

Two days later on the night of the moondark, Nicae led Targen to the same slum she had originally been sent to. Warning Targen not to speak, and thus give away their 'ruse', she gave the password at the door and led Targen deep into the bowels of the building. She conducted him into a small room, and said she would return shortly. Leaving him there, she located Gradre and the rest of the Dark Sisters, informing them that she had brought the one who would be her price for entrance into the cult. The Dark Sisters had prepared for the ritual, and assisted Nicae to prepare herself. Dressed in all black, with a deep, hooded cloak, the Dark Sisters proceeded to the room. Handing Nicae a wickedly sharp, tri-bladed dagger, she was informed what to do. Hiding the dagger in her flowing cloak, Nicae entered the room and walked up to Targen. He rose from his seat to meet her. Smiling, she walked up to him - and plunged the tri-bladed dagger into his chest. With a twist of her wrist, she tore his still-beating heart from his chest and held it before him as the rest of the Dark Sisters, chanting, entered the room and continued with the ritual...


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

Up to you on how long they have been reunited.  Certainly, Targen spent a considerable amount of time in the Abyss before he was released.

Once Targen returned, let's say Targen was generally helpful, but was somewhat sarcastic and did some minor haunting (almost like Angel-Spike, if you watched this season's Angel).

On description, Targen is a "heartless" ghost.  i.e.  He looks sort of the way he looked before, but the hole in his chest is there and his heart is gone.

Color wise, he is white(pure white) and has a broken-hearted facial expression.

Is there anything you want me to remove/add about my character or the background?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay, let's say he's been around the Prime Material Plane for... a year?

Say Nicae and Targen were together for a year, then giving Nicae two years to travel after Targen's death, then a year after being reunited with him, she would be about 19 by now - about the age I wanted to start her at.

That would have left Targen in the Abyss for 3 years, if the Abyss' time runs at the same speed as the Prime Material.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

Double-post


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

That sounds reasonable.  

Let's say that when Targen returned he told Nicae that he was sent by one of Graz'zt's minions to assist her.  And she checked with demonic sources and they verified that Targen was sent by a minion of Graz'zt.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds great.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, Occam's background and such is up... wrote in a graz'zt connection, since that seems to be the direction of the party, although I'm including the demon of troglodyes as well, because of a prestige class that would be his eventual goal after level 15... Blackdirge comes up with some good ones


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

Seems to going well for you threee. I wonder how I will be include in all that, I should take a few inutes and read all the background in on time so I get a btter idea, but I think I will let the master the trouble to find a nice way to make us a team...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

New version of Nicae up - still minus magic items, but otherwise complete. I should have Blight up by Monday (am going out of town this weekend).

I also wrote in the character history that Nicae cannot rebuke Targen with her clerical powers, even though he is a ghost - although whether that is because Graz'zt isn't allowing it, Targen is immune, or simply because of Nicae's own deeply-buried guilt sabotaging her power remains to be seen....


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

I add the stats of the wolf t my character.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 20, 2004)

Ok, Blight is on the RG thread now....


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 20, 2004)

I would like to eventually acquire a Bebilith cohort for this character.  Demons are very afraid of the Bebilith, so they won't be so quick to attempt to attack Masro as long as he has one nearby him.  It will lend him more of an advantage when using the Planar Binding spell.

What do you think, John?  They're 6 HD, so I could probably get one by 16th level if I get the leadership feat.  Unfortunately, my charisma is junk for this character, so it will make it harder...but then there is always magical compulsion.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Bebiliths are 12 HD (and probably have an ECL, but not as high as a Tanari, since Bebiliths are not Tanari).



			
				KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> I would like to eventually acquire a Bebilith cohort for this character.  Demons are very afraid of the Bebilith, so they won't be so quick to attempt to attack Masro as long as he has one nearby him.  It will lend him more of an advantage when using the Planar Binding spell.
> 
> What do you think, John?  They're 6 HD, so I could probably get one by 16th level if I get the leadership feat.  Unfortunately, my charisma is junk for this character, so it will make it harder...but then there is always magical compulsion.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Bebiliths are 12 HD (and probably have an ECL, but not as high as a Tanari, since Bebiliths are not Tanari).




Blerg, yeah..12 HD...regardless, I hope to acquire one for this character as an incentive


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, my characters are completely done and updated on the RG thread.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 24, 2004)

Any idea when the game is gonna start?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 24, 2004)

Good question. John E. Smoke?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah... when?


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, I am starting to wonder if John didn't up and die or something.  Has anyone heard from him?  I had to resurrect this game thread from the third page!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2004)

He is master of a Feng Shui game too, here the message he post:



> Sorry about that, fellas. Here's the situation right now: I've run into a severe shortage of free time lately, between work and the last-minute arrangements of a friend who's coming in town and staying at my place. I don't mean to neglect the game, but it's doubtful that I'll be able to find much time in the next week or so to get around to business, so if I'm running slow, please bear that in mind. I'll do my rounds tonight, but I probably won't be able to get back until Sunday (cleaning the place up tomorrow, friend coming in town Friday + drunkenness, Saturday is for taking care of business, etc.).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, life slapping you upside the back of the head is understandable. Had it happen to me just recently myself.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Speaking of life intruding upon games, my life is intruding.  So, I'm not sure how often I'll be able to post in this game.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, life slapping you upside the back of the head is understandable. Had it happen to me just recently myself.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm... Should we offically declare this game dead? Pity, I was looking forward to it...


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 11, 2004)

Maybe, maybe not.  If John doesn't have enough time to run an evil game, then I might.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 11, 2004)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Maybe, maybe not. If John doesn't have enough time to run an evil game, then I might.



That would be cool, too...


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 28, 2004)

Well, if I ran an evil game it would most likely take place in one of the following settings: Midnight, Forgotten Realms, Dragonstar, or the Scarred Lands (though I REALLY need to get the setting book for SL).

Which would you guys prefer?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't like Dragon Star, if it would be in that setting, you'll lose me. I know Forgotten Realm a bit, and don't know the two other setting, so it will depend what they are.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

I have too many real-life interests right now, so I won't be able to play.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 28, 2004)

I'd prefer Forgotten Realms, myself - simply because I know much more about it than the other settings. I will play in any of them, though.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, FR it is   Give me some time to put together something and i'll post the info in a seperate thread.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 29, 2004)

Can you post a link here so that we can find the new thread? I don't surf this forum as often as I used to... not enough time to just surf anymore.


----------

